# Die dümmste Frau Deutschlands



## denito (10 Juli 2009)

Wer ist für euch die dümmste der deutschen celebs? Gibt es welche die eurer Meinung nach immer zu schlecht dargestellt werden? Gibt es welche die sich absichtlich lächerlich machen, weil sie sich eine Karriere davon versprechen? Bin gespannt auf eure Meinung - euer voting....


----------



## Walt (10 Juli 2009)

Extrem gibt sich Gülcan Kamps. Echt Dumpfbackenhaft, dieses blöde gekicher und getue.


----------



## denito (10 Juli 2009)

Walt schrieb:


> Extrem gibt sich Gülcan Kamps. Echt Dumpfbackenhaft, dieses blöde gekicher und getue.



Sehe ich auch so. Was denkst du wieviel davon Schauspielerei ist?


----------



## ErwinLinde (11 Juli 2009)

Walt schrieb:


> Extrem gibt sich Gülcan Kamps. Echt Dumpfbackenhaft, dieses blöde gekicher und getue.



stimmt genau, aber da fällt mir noch eine andere ein, die mindestens genauso schlimm ist.......... Hella von Sinnen :3dkotz:


----------



## El Präsidente (11 Juli 2009)

Kardar Loth,mein Gott ist die Alte dämlich


----------



## Gamer2 (13 Juli 2009)

Kader Loth ist die dümmste


----------



## dionys58 (16 Juli 2009)

eindeutig Gülcan Kamps
es tut weh, was sie von sich gibt


----------



## Rolli (16 Juli 2009)

Gülcan Kamps die hat den Knall auch noch nicht gehört


----------



## FCB_Cena (16 Juli 2009)

Gülcan :thumbup:


----------



## sway2003 (17 Juli 2009)

Tschuldigung wenn ich hier eine "Neue" einbringe. Aber Giulia Siegel könnt ich 24std. am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche und 52 Wochen im Jahr einfach nur in die Fresse hauen. Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass Männer in Tränen ausbrechen (akutelle Fersehshow - Giulia sucht einen Mann) wenn sie von Giula auserwählt werden. Gut man kann jetzt drüber diskutierern, ob die Memme geweint hat gerade weil sie ihn erwählt hat, er aber doch gar nicht wollte. Ich würde Giulia in die Ruhmeshalle "Menschen die die Welt nicht braucht" einreihen. Noch vor Gülcan und Kader !


----------



## bathlet (17 Juli 2009)

meiner meinung teilen sich Gülcan, Kader und Giulia den ersten platz der dümmsten celebs die hamm alle ein voll an der Waffel!!!


----------



## Stoney (19 Juli 2009)

Gülcan Kamps


----------



## Q (29 Juli 2009)

sway2003 schrieb:


> Tschuldigung wenn ich hier eine "Neue" einbringe. Aber Giulia Siegel könnt ich 24std. am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche und 52 Wochen im Jahr einfach nur in die Fresse hauen. Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass Männer in Tränen ausbrechen (akutelle Fersehshow - Giulia sucht einen Mann) wenn sie von Giula auserwählt werden. Gut man kann jetzt drüber diskutierern, ob die Memme geweint hat gerade weil sie ihn erwählt hat, er aber doch gar nicht wollte. Ich würde Giulia in die Ruhmeshalle "Menschen die die Welt nicht braucht" einreihen. Noch vor Gülcan und Kader !



Bei Fräulein Siegel würde ich aber erst mal empfehlen zu warten. Die wird im Laufe der Jahre rein äußerlich ihrem Vater immer ähnlicher. Dann passts!lol4

Dass ich Janette Biedermann auch ziemlich dämlich finde behalte ich am besten mal für mich, die hat ja ordentlich Fans hier...
:mussweg:


----------



## DeutschLehrer (29 Juli 2009)

Ich würde Gamer2 Recht geben, Kader Loth ist zumindest ein Exremfall von Dummheit. Vor einem halben Jahr konnte sie noch nicht mal erklären, was SPD bedeutet und jetzt will sie in die Politik - Berliner Frauenbeauftragte der neuen von Frau Pauli gegründeten Partei. 

Gruß DL


----------



## prinz-marco (29 Juli 2009)

Die dümmste Frau in Deutschland ????
NADDEL Nadja Abdel Farrag !!!! Ich zitiere sway2003 weiter oben: "immer nur in die Fresse hauen" !!!


----------



## Hein666 (29 Juli 2009)

Hella von Sinnen, mag ich nicht, Hässlich, Laut, Schrill, aber nicht Dumm!
Gülcan kann getrost Dumm sein, hat ja Reich eingeheiratet.
Was Kader Loth von sich gibt ist nicht nur Dumm sondern auch noch
Mega Peinlich, da kriege ich ja eine Mittelohrvergiftung von!
Die Siegel ist auch nur Peinlich.
Aber die Dümmste ist Verona Poth ( Feldbusch ),
Kassiert erst bei " Dieteeer " ab, macht das Sie dadurch Bekannt wird
eine Zweifelhafte Fernsehkarriere und wird zur Werbeikone und dann
Heiratet Sie diese Lusche von Franjo, der ja wohl wenn Er eine Fliege
verschluckt, mehr Hirn im Magen hat als im Kopf!
Mit Diskplayern Geld machen wollen zu Zeiten der Mp3 Player....lol4

Na ja, nur so Gedankengänge, aber solange es Leute gibt die sich den 
Peinlichen Kram den die alle zusammen so im Fernsehen verzapfen anschauen,
werden diese ganzen Vollpfosten weiterhin dicke Kohle mit ihrer Dummheit
verdienen.

Da frage ich mich doch wer jetzt wirklich die Dummen sind?


----------



## Angel2009 (30 Juli 2009)

Annemarie Eilfeld!


----------



## dreaven3 (6 Aug. 2009)

Dumme Frauen sind nicht vorhanden. Wenn überhaupt Frauen die nicht so in der Öffentlichkeit auftreten, wie es sich gehört.


----------



## Jeaniholic (5 Sep. 2009)

Wie heißt noch mal diese umgebaute Heulsuse aus irgendeiner dsds Staffel?


----------



## Stefan24100 (15 Okt. 2009)

Ich würde mal sagen Gülcan Kamps, Verona Pooth oder Annemarie Eilfeld


----------



## amon amarth (9 Dez. 2009)

hat mal irgendeine(r) an unsere bundeskanzlerin gedacht. sie ist promovierte physikerin
und bekommt aus der gleichung 16 oder 18 ne glatte 19 raus. 0=2=3 !!!
dafür ist sie für mich die doo...........................................


----------



## Emilysmummie (9 Dez. 2009)

sway2003 schrieb:


> Tschuldigung wenn ich hier eine "Neue" einbringe. Aber Giulia Siegel könnt ich 24std. am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche und 52 Wochen im Jahr einfach nur in die Fresse hauen. Ich kann nicht verstehen, dass Männer in Tränen ausbrechen (akutelle Fersehshow - Giulia sucht einen Mann) wenn sie von Giula auserwählt werden. Gut man kann jetzt drüber diskutierern, ob die Memme geweint hat gerade weil sie ihn erwählt hat, er aber doch gar nicht wollte. Ich würde Giulia in die Ruhmeshalle "Menschen die die Welt nicht braucht" einreihen. Noch vor Gülcan und Kader !




und ich trete dann noch nach lol3lol3rofl3rofl3
aber Gülcan schießt auch den Vogel ab...BEIDE GEHEN GAR NICHT :angry::angry:


----------



## JayP (16 Dez. 2009)

Hier meine Rangliste:

1. Verona Feldbusch (weil man Intelligenz nicht auf Dauer vortäuschen kann):thumbup:

2.Giulia Siegel (Originalzitat ich bin Vegetarierin, ich möchte einen Salat mit Putenbruststreifen!?)

3. Kader Loth ( weil sie sich selber einbildet schön und intelligent zu sein):crazy:

4. Tatjana Gsell ( die muss definitiv auf die Liste):thx:

5. Gülcan (allein schon weil sie so doof war einen noch dööferen Mann zu heiraten):drip:


----------



## neman64 (16 Dez. 2009)

Eindeutig Gülcan.


----------



## xxsurfer (16 Dez. 2009)

Die dümmste in Deutschland ist eindeutig meine *Ex-Freundin*....da
bin ich mir ganz sicher !

Und bei den Celebs isses *Gülcan* (the most *unfuckable* Woman
in German Television).


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (19 Dez. 2009)

Kader Loth, denn ihr Alter ist höher als ihr IQ


----------



## Dixi1975 (20 Dez. 2009)

aber dumm f.... gut


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (20 Dez. 2009)

Dixi 1975
woher weißt Du das?


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (25 Dez. 2009)

Bill Kaulitz und der Rest der Warmduscher Gang


----------



## chichy (27 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Die dümmste Frau Deutschlands* trifft für männer auch zu--->
sind sie irgend wo alle, die sich auf jeglicher weise öffentlich darstellen müssen.
den komplex muss man in die wiege gelegt bekommen


----------



## Russiaboy (7 Jan. 2010)

Gülcan Kamps gibt sich immer extrem dumm..
bei ihr ist alles nur Schauspielrei weil sie sich eine karriere davon verspricht..
Die hat Ihr Abi gemacht udn auch noch mit nem verdammt guten Durchschnitt glaube 1.8 oder soo^^


----------



## Dr_Percival_Ulysses_Cox (15 Jan. 2010)

Gülcan Kamps
Sonya Kraus
Heidi Klum
Kardar Loth
Giulia Siegel
Collien Fernandes
Verona Pooth
Jeanette Biedermann
Aleksandra Bechtel
Sonja Zietlow
Michaela Schaffrath
Katja Burkard
Andrea Kiewel
Sarah Connor
Frauke Ludowig
Barbara Eligmann
Alexandra Kamps
Maxi Biewer
Ramona Drews

... da schüttelts mich!


----------



## Dr_Percival_Ulysses_Cox (16 Jan. 2010)

denito schrieb:


> Wer ist für euch die dümmste der deutschen celebs? Gibt es welche die eurer Meinung nach immer zu schlecht dargestellt werden? Gibt es welche die sich absichtlich lächerlich machen, weil sie sich eine Karriere davon versprechen? Bin gespannt auf eure Meinung - euer voting....


 ... ich denke das hat sich der größte Teil des Publikums auch verdient!
Man verwechselt eben so schnell Ursache und Wirkung ...


----------



## NAFFTIE (20 Jan. 2010)

Gülcan keine Frage . Die ist so Stulle die Alte , dat tut schon weh wenn man die Dumpfbacke in der Glotze sieht . Bei Verona seh ichs anders sie stellt und verkauft sich nur so in Wahrheit hat die wirklich was auf dem Kasten . Kader Loht ääähm lohnt sich das überhaupt über die zureden? Die hat die Dummheit auch mit der Schaufel gefressen .

Fazit : Wirklich ein Dummbrot ist ------> Gülcan und Kader 

die heutigen Gewinner 
dafür gibts 100 Gummipunkte
bei 1000 gibts ne kaputte Waschmaschiene
aber punkte sammeln gibts nich !!
​


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Jan. 2010)

Giulia Siegel vllt??


----------



## Punisher (29 Jan. 2010)

Jeanette Biedermann hat nach meiner Meinung die Intelligenz mit nem Schaumlöffel gefressen. Allerdings hat sie nen Hammerbody, das reisst einiges wieder raus


----------



## Dixi1975 (29 Jan. 2010)

NADDEL ist dat schlimmste wat so rummläuft auf Gottes schöner Erde.


----------



## hardcorejay (31 Jan. 2010)

du hast soo recht


----------



## Emilysmummie (31 Jan. 2010)

xxsurfer schrieb:


> Die dümmste in Deutschland ist eindeutig meine *Ex-Freundin*....da
> bin ich mir ganz sicher !...



*oh je denkst du über alle deine Ex-Freundinnen so?  dann muß man dich ja mit vorsicht genießen lol3lol3*


----------



## xxsurfer (31 Jan. 2010)

Emilysmummie schrieb:


> *oh je denkst du über alle deine Ex-Freundinnen so?  dann muß man dich ja mit vorsicht genießen lol3lol3*



...nee,natürlich nicht....dumm war sie auch nicht unbedingt.Eher
mies,das trifft es wohl besser.Man darf das auch nicht alles auf die
Goldwaage legen was ich hier so vor mich hinschreibe....


----------



## dirkules41 (12 Feb. 2010)

Kader dicht gefolgt von Gülcan


----------



## mathi666 (13 Feb. 2010)

Kader,Gülcan und ganz besonders Heidi Klum. :crazy:


----------



## klaushonold (11 Okt. 2010)

Kardar Loth und tatjana gsell


----------



## Etzel (11 Okt. 2010)

Ihr dürft aber dumm sein und dumm tun(als Karriere-Modell) nicht verwechseln. sonst seid Ihr selber dumm. Ich halte z.B. Dolly Buster für sehr intelligent, sonst wär sie nicht so erfolgreich und Verona Pooth auf jeden Fall usw. usw. also VORSICHT FALLE!


----------



## MarkyMark (19 Okt. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Jeanette Biedermann hat nach meiner Meinung die Intelligenz mit nem Schaumlöffel gefressen. Allerdings hat sie nen Hammerbody, das reisst einiges wieder raus



Wer Jeanette mal in Quizsendungen wie WWM gesehen hat, der kann das mit gutem Gewissen unterschreiben. Extrem hohl, aber eben auch sehr hübsch.


----------



## panda49 (19 Okt. 2010)

Ich würde sagen Frau Katzenberger ist die Dümmste die es gibt.

LG Panda


----------



## Spezi30 (19 Okt. 2010)

panda49 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Frau Katzenberger ist die Dümmste die es gibt.
> 
> LG Panda



sehe ich genauso. zudem sieht sie auch noch grottig aus :thumbup:


----------



## Rumpelmucke (19 Okt. 2010)

Aber wenn man aus Dummheit Geld macht - ist das nicht wieder ziemlich intelligent?


----------



## MarkyMark (20 Okt. 2010)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Aber wenn man aus Dummheit Geld macht - ist das nicht wieder ziemlich intelligent?



Das ist dann aber meist einem guten Management zu verdanken, und weniger dem Künstler. Im Fall von Verona wurde es als Masche genutzt, aber bei den restlichen genannten ist das eher..naja.. *räusper* ...


----------



## DickDick (10 Dez. 2010)

Ganz klar Gülcan Kamps. Lächerlicher kann man sich eigentlich gar nicht mehr im TV machen. Aber was wird nicht alles für Geld in Kauf genommen.


----------



## bigredmonster81 (10 Dez. 2010)

desiree nick der ihr gehabe kann ich nicht ausstehen


----------



## maggi77 (10 Dez. 2010)

Die Ohoven (Wiener Würstchen Lippe)
Die Kamps (Gülcan)
und diese Dumpfbirne (Witwe vom Schönheitschirurgen und ex von Fofi)
und natürlich Naddel


----------



## Rumpelmucke (10 Dez. 2010)

*Die hier *

YouTube - Hauptschülerin total kuhl....


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (10 Dez. 2010)

Die ene da, die wo dumm ist und wo keine Augebrau meh hat


----------



## 19dizzy (2 Mai 2011)

Verona tut nur so. Gülcan auch. Alles Image.
Tatjana Gsell die total dämlich.
Naddel ist auch blöd.


----------



## Kingo (2 Mai 2011)

jojo


----------



## collins (3 Mai 2011)

Die Frage ist doch wohl eher,welche der `Promidamen`nicht strunzdumm ist.
Die Liste dazu wäre wesentlich kürzer!!


----------



## alexhoerath (3 Mai 2011)

die blonde Katze


----------



## Ragdoll (3 Mai 2011)

Gülcan Kamps


----------



## posemuckel (4 Mai 2011)

Alle , die sich für wichtiger halten, als sie wirklich sind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Und das sind eine ganze Menge!!!!!!!!!
Da eine auszuwählen ist mir nicht möglich.


----------



## LongJohnSilv3r (6 Dez. 2011)

Kardar Loth ist schon echt dumm, da wird es schwer für Andere ran zu kommen.


----------



## tommie3 (6 Dez. 2011)

Die Neuprinzessin von Anhalt etc. etc. gehört auch in den Kreis find ich.


----------



## Little_Lady (6 Dez. 2011)

LongJohnSilv3r schrieb:


> Kardar Loth ist schon echt dumm, da wird es schwer für Andere ran zu kommen.



Woran erkennst du sowas??


----------



## Little_Lady (6 Dez. 2011)

Also für mich Caterfeld,Connor


----------



## tassilo (6 Dez. 2011)

Die dümmste Frau kommt aus dem Osten Andrea Kiewel


----------



## harrymudd (6 Dez. 2011)

panda49 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen Frau Katzenberger ist die Dümmste die es gibt.
> 
> LG Panda



Stimmt!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Dez. 2011)

Claudia Roth!


----------



## Franky70 (6 Dez. 2011)

Sorry, aber dieser Thread ist Kandidat für die Umfrage:

"Der dümmste Thread auf Celebboard"

Nicht persönlich gemeint


----------



## Franky70 (6 Dez. 2011)

dreaven3 schrieb:


> Dumme Frauen sind nicht vorhanden. Wenn überhaupt Frauen die nicht so in der Öffentlichkeit auftreten, wie es sich gehört.


Danke!
Eine der wenigen klugen Kommentare.


----------



## korat (24 Dez. 2011)

neman64 schrieb:


> Eindeutig Gülcan.



Mag ja sein, dass es Gülcan ist...kenne die gar nicht, aber ob sie das auch so schreiben würde:
_
*Ob dir etwas gelingt oder nicht 1 Milliarden Chinesen ist das egal.*_*
*

oder doch lieber so:

_*Ob dir etwas gelingt, oder nicht, einer Milliarde Chinesen ist das egal.
*_

Sorry, ein sinnloser Satz ist es sowieso, aber er nervt nicht ganz so schlimm, wenn er wenigstens richtig geschrieben ist.


----------



## korat (24 Dez. 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Claudia Roth!



Gast = Idiot


----------



## buckgrant (29 Dez. 2011)

Wie heisst noch die Ohoven mit den Schlauchbootlippen? - DIE!


----------



## Freibier (5 Feb. 2012)

Merkel das Ferkel


----------



## skelt (5 Feb. 2012)

Freibier schrieb:


> Merkel das Ferkel


Entschuldige bitte, aber unserer Kanzlerin, einer promovierten Physikerin, Intellligenz abzusprechen halte ich eher für einen Ausdruck geistiger Unzulänglichkeit...
Sie ist vielleicht manipulativ oder meinetwegen auch unattraktiv oder nervig, doch dumm keinesfalls.
Erst denken, dann posten!


----------



## Freibier (5 Feb. 2012)

wer Physik studiert hat & für die Verlängerung der Akw's war hat eindeutig keine Ahnung vom studiertem

Ich bleib dabei sie ist dumm wie häßlich

ist nur 1 von x gegen unendlich bsp.


----------



## skelt (5 Feb. 2012)

Ich glaube du verwechselst Dummheit mit Gewissenslosigkeit, ich denke sie weiß sehr gut was sie tut. Und das macht es schlimmer!


----------



## gaertner23 (12 Feb. 2012)

Freibier schrieb:


> wer Physik studiert hat & für die Verlängerung der Akw's war hat eindeutig keine Ahnung vom studiertem
> 
> Ich bleib dabei sie ist dumm wie häßlich
> 
> ist nur 1 von x gegen unendlich bsp.



Danke, das du dich auch gleich als dumm herauskristallisierst, denn Frau Merkel hat nie von AKW's sondern immer von KKW's gesprochen und zwischen beiden Kraftwerken gibt es einen kleinen aber entscheidenden Unterschied.
Außerdem hat sie, im Gegensatz zu so manch einem anderen Politiker aus ihrem Lager, sehr schnell die Kurve in die richtige Richtung bekommen. Ich bin übrigens kein Fan von ihr, nur um das mal klarzustellen.


----------



## neela23 (12 Feb. 2012)

hmm, ich denke, auch die studierten können durchaus dumm sein, jedem seine meinung, auch wenn man es persönlich anders sieht. indira weiss ist meine persönliche favoritin, für die dümmste, aber kader und gülcan oder die ciara sind auch super anwärterinnen


----------



## sig681 (31 Mai 2012)

Dumm oder dümmer, macht doch nicht`s. Auch so wird man "Promi".


----------



## realsacha (31 Mai 2012)

*Vielleicht nicht die dümmste Frau Deutschlands, aber zumindest die dümmste im Deutschen Fernsehen...

Dumpfbacke Michelle Hunziker

Die hat den IQ einer Tasse Tee nach einem Waldspaziergang...*

kopf99kopf99kopf99kopf99kopf99


----------



## LuigiHallodri (31 Mai 2012)

Freibier schrieb:


> wer Physik studiert hat & für die Verlängerung der Akw's war hat eindeutig keine Ahnung vom studiertem
> 
> Ich bleib dabei sie ist dumm wie häßlich
> 
> ist nur 1 von x gegen unendlich bsp.



Noch was zum Thema Merkel:

http://www.celebboard.net/funstuff/322364-angela-merkel-wo-ist-berlin.html​


----------



## congo64 (1 Juni 2012)

Da ich keine der Damen persönlich kenne, kann ich nicht einschätzen, ob sie dumm sind.
Fest steht, das die meißten definitiv clever sind und an einem Abend mehr Geld verdienen (bekommen) als unsereins im Monat.
Allerdings ist mir beim Lesen der genannten Namen nun auch Keine unbedingt aufgefallen, für die ich "in den Kampf" ziehen würde.  
( ausgenommen Michelle Hunziker)


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2012)

dumm: 
naddel,desiree nick,gsell, sara knappik,micaela schäfer
sehr dumm
gina lisa, von sinnen, cindy aus marzahn
unbeschreiblich dumm
sylvie van der vaart


----------



## 205205 (7 Juni 2012)

Dass ich Janette Biedermann auch ziemlich dämlich finde behalte ich am besten mal für mich, die hat ja ordentlich Fans hier...


Wer gegen Jeanette Biedermann noch einmal die Schnauze aufreißt, bekommt ´n
paar aufs Maul !!


----------



## mikelnew (13 Juni 2012)

Ist doch egal, welchen IQ die hat - mit diesem Superweib (kader LOth) würde ich ja auch nicht diskutieren


----------



## frank111267 (3 Juli 2012)

die katzenberger


----------



## korat (6 Juli 2012)

realsacha schrieb:


> *Vielleicht nicht die dümmste Frau Deutschlands, aber zumindest die dümmste im Deutschen Fernsehen...
> 
> Dumpfbacke Michelle Hunziker
> 
> ...



*Kannste das auch begründen, Schlauberger ?
Im Übrigen ist das mit der Teetasse ein selten dämlicher Vergleich !*


----------



## ShiningEyes (6 Juli 2012)

Angela Merkel und sonst keine!!! Wer sonst verballert unser Geld so wunderbar


----------



## TobiasB (6 Juli 2012)

Frau F und Frau K aus meiner MAE gruppe


----------



## Ikonta520 (20 Sep. 2012)

Verona pooth, aber perfekt hochgefickt


----------



## tassilo (20 Sep. 2012)

Natürlich die dümmste aus dem Osten ANDREA KIEWEL:angry: :angry:


----------



## chandler (25 Sep. 2012)

ganz klar gina lisa keine is so dumm


----------



## burns (25 Sep. 2012)

Kader Loth, is zwar nichtmehr aktuell die gute, aber sie ist immernoch in meinem Hirn eingebrannt hehe


----------



## Famebuddy (25 Sep. 2012)

Ikonta520 schrieb:


> Verona pooth, aber perfekt hochgefickt



Wohin denn? In die Spinat Werbung vor 10 Jahren?


----------



## Tr0num (27 Sep. 2012)

Daniela Katzenberger


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

Nadine the brain


----------



## birgithzber (30 Sep. 2012)

eindeutig verona pooth


----------



## birgithzber (30 Sep. 2012)

die katze ist garnet so blöd, die tut nur so- glaube die hat ganzschön was in der birne


----------



## tamoo24 (15 Okt. 2012)

Sind sie nun alle dumm oder bedienen sie nur ihr Image?
Zitat Katzenberger:"Sei schlau, stell dich dumm."


----------



## MUH (15 Okt. 2012)

Richtig hirnlos: Christina Schröder.
Naja und was sich da im Fernsehen bei irgendwelchen Shows usw. tummelt ist auch nicht unbedingt das klügste.
Allgemein hab ich den Eindruck, dass haufenweise Primitivität bei vielen gut ankommt.


----------



## uggen88 (1 Dez. 2012)

sonja kraus


----------



## korat (7 Dez. 2012)

El Präsidente schrieb:


> Kardar Loth,mein Gott ist die Alte dämlich



Mag ja sein, aber wer so etwas behauptet, sollte wenigstens den Namen richtig schreiben können.


----------



## rumpelstilzchen01 (7 Dez. 2012)

naja, unter Superweib verstehe ich doch etwas anderes... die ist sowas von BILLIG.... sorry


----------



## korat (7 Dez. 2012)

MarkyMark schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber meist einem guten Management zu verdanken, und weniger dem Künstler. Im Fall von Verona wurde es als Masche genutzt, aber bei den restlichen genannten ist das eher..naja.. *räusper* ...



*Das Management hat auf jeden Fall einen Anteil, aber letztendlich entscheidend ist doch, dass es scheinbar immer genug Idioten gibt, die sich den Müll ansehen !*


----------



## stopslhops (9 Apr. 2013)

Ganz klar:

1. Hella von Sinnen - ranzig, fett und potthäßlich
2. die fette Dummsumsl von "wetten daß" ach ja! Cindy!!! - dito 
3. die Uraltdauerkampflesbenen-Emanze Alice Schwarzer - erklärt der alten bitte mal jemand, dass die Weiber längst über-emanziiert sind?

Ich kann gar nicht soviel fressen, wie ich kotzen möchte, wenn mir eine der drei o.g. medial zugemutet wird!

Die Allerdümmsten sind für mich aber die, die sich diese Kotzbrocken antun und - noch schlimmer - sogar gut finden...


----------



## word (13 Mai 2013)

Andrea Kiewel


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Mai 2013)

Micaela Schäfer ganz eindeutig...


----------



## raubritter (13 Mai 2013)

Cindy ganz klar


----------



## tassilo (14 Mai 2013)

Anne Will, Andrea Kiewel und Cindy sind die ersten


----------



## ALF65 (26 Mai 2013)

Gülcan Kamps und gleich danach kada loth


----------



## RudiRudi (18 Juni 2013)

Ihre! Sofern Sie es überhaupt zu einer gebracht haben.:angry:


----------



## tassilo (18 Juni 2013)

Cindy aus Mahrzan und Andrea Kiewel sind die dümmsten Frauen ,nicht zu vergessen Alice Schwarzer und die schöne Künast. Kaum zu glauben,das sie ohne Gehirn so lange leben können. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luv (30 Juli 2013)

Georgina Fleur!!!


----------



## Davenport (25 Aug. 2013)

Es gibt einfach zu viele.


----------



## champus8 (12 Nov. 2013)

Heidi Klum gehört für mich dazu. Tut alles für Geld.


----------



## Soulfire (2 Jan. 2014)

Ich würde sagen Gina Lisa und Gülcan


----------



## dodama878 (2 Jan. 2014)

heidi Klum


----------



## gsgsgs60 (18 Jan. 2014)

Die Katze geht mir dermassen auf den Sack.


----------



## superfan2000 (23 Jan. 2014)

Ikonta520 schrieb:


> Verona pooth, aber perfekt hochgefickt



Mir gefällt die Verona Pooth wirklich sehr, sehr gut.
Sie ist eine tolle Frau mit einer tollen Ausstrahlung.

Sie als dümmste Frau Deutschlands zu bewerten ist eine Frechheit. :angry:


----------



## Glaubgut (24 Jan. 2014)

El Präsidente schrieb:


> Kardar Loth,mein Gott ist die Alte dämlich



Wobei hier die Dummheit Natur ist, ungeschminkt.

Ein Dummheitslifting in Form einer ambulanten Gehirnentfernung wäre bei Lader Koth daher auch nicht notwendig, allerdings sehr aufwendig, da Nanochirurgie eingesetzt werden müsste.


----------



## RoudeLeiw (25 Jan. 2014)

Definitiv Verona Poth und Daniela Katzenberger


----------



## Etzel (25 Jan. 2014)

Bescheuerter Thread.


----------



## Hayek (17 Feb. 2014)

Kader Loth - keine Frage ^^


----------



## kinci (6 März 2014)

Auf jeden Fall Kader !!


----------



## hansilein (7 März 2014)

verona pooth, aber scharf


----------



## pato64 (26 Apr. 2014)

Q schrieb:


> Bei Fräulein Siegel würde ich aber erst mal empfehlen zu warten. Die wird im Laufe der Jahre rein äußerlich ihrem Vater immer ähnlicher. Dann passts!lol4
> 
> Dass ich Janette Biedermann auch ziemlich dämlich finde behalte ich am besten mal für mich, die hat ja ordentlich Fans hier...
> :mussweg:



Dann sollte man aber trotzdem den Namen richtig schreiben... !


----------



## koalabaer (28 Apr. 2014)

die katzenberger


----------



## Florida Rolf (15 Juni 2014)

Die junge Dame von Frauentausch letzte Woche. Hab den Namen vergessen. Unfassbar.


----------



## Merker45 (15 Juni 2014)

Daniela Katzenberger und Vivien Schmitt

Zwar tolle Ober weite, aber nicht die beste intelligenz.


----------



## lappi (13 Aug. 2016)

Verena Pooth


----------



## ted55 (1 Aug. 2020)

Kardar Loth


----------



## Walt (3 Aug. 2020)

Beatrix von Storch 






und 

Alice Weidel


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

Helene Fischer


----------

